# Xingyiquan info I thought was gone



## Xue Sheng (Oct 18, 2013)

And I am very happy to see is still out there

From the Original EF Site

This is from the original Empty Flower site that was set up by the late David DeVere. it was an impressive amount of information on one of my favorite subjects Xingyiquan



> Introduction
> Here us a recreation of the Emptyflower.com site.  All credits goes to David and the Emptyflower.com community.



This was found on the Ottawa Chinese Martial Arts Association website


----------

